# Smart Wheels Alternative



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

So i've come to the end of my 5l of Autosmart Smart Wheels, and im looking for an alternative, what do you guys use instead?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Scotie said:


> So i've come to the end of my 5l of Autosmart Smart Wheels, and im looking for an alternative, what do you guys use instead?


For stubborn really dirty wheels that haven't been cleaned in ages I used Devils Juice and a mixture of breakthrough shampoo.

For wheels that need a quick clean that are bad but not too bad I use just breakthrough.

I brought 1l of valet pro bilbury wheel cleaner and don't really rate it to be honest.

Devils juice and break through are my go too's.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Ljh1991 said:


> For stubborn really dirty wheels that haven't been cleaned in ages I used Devils Juice and a mixture of breakthrough shampoo.
> 
> For wheels that need a quick clean that are bad but not too bad I use just breakthrough.
> 
> ...


I'll check those out cheers.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Scotie said:


> I'll check those out cheers.


Devils juice is a acidic wheel cleaner. But perfectly safe if used correctly. 
Just used common sense. Don't let it dry and follow the manufacturers instructions.

I spray it on, leave for a min or so, adatate with a coupe of brushes that have been soaking in breakthrough then rinse off.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Ljh1991 said:


> Devils juice is a acidic wheel cleaner. But perfectly safe if used correctly.
> Just used common sense. Don't let it dry and follow the manufacturers instructions.
> 
> I spray it on, leave for a min or so, adatate with a coupe of brushes that have been soaking in breakthrough then rinse off.


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I find AS Smart wheels fantastic value for money, works well on tyres too, I dont think value for money you could better it? 

Let us know what you opt for


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I recently got some Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner and works well on light / everyday mucky wheels


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> I recently got some Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner and works well on light / everyday mucky wheels


Plus one for me really like this cleaner.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

BH Auto Wheels would be my choice


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

megs wheel brightener, never had any bother with it and will last forever


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bigbruiser said:


> megs wheel brightener, never had any bother with it and will last forever


Op should bear in mind smartwheels is strong alkaline, and wheel brightener acid. Not reccomending auto allure then?o


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

camerashy said:


> BH Auto Wheels would be my choice


I use this for heavily baked on brake dust, i went with another 5l of smart wheels in the end, as i couldn't find a good cost effective alternative


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

BH Auto Wheels all day long


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have started using BH Autowheels. I believe the directive from BH is that you only need to use AW every few months. It's awesome stuff but I suppose you don't need to use fallout remover ( which BH AW has) every time you clean the wheels?

In between using AW I just use a good soapy wash and a spritz with Astonish wheel cleaner and they shine.

Any good wheel sealant will help too.

Harry


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Op should bear in mind smartwheels is strong alkaline, and wheel brightener acid. Not reccomending auto allure then?o


Very true and used correctly should not cause any bother.

nah their wheel cleaner was always er lacking even said it politely in the review for it :thumb:


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Autosmart wheel cleaner concentrate is better then smart wheels in my opinion. It's just a more concentrated version of smart wheels so dilutes more but it doesn't have the brighteners that smart wheels has. Another good alternative is Kkd brake away. Kkd devils juice is a phenomenal product but I wouldn't be using that as regular wheel cleaner. It's a very very strong acid that needs diluting and should only be used when really needed. Be careful of devils juice on centre caps and wheel nut covers, it can bubble centre caps and stain wheel nut covers.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Sonax All Wheel Cleaner is good, I dilute my SmartWheels only use on dirty rims, going with a car shampoo option for my wheels. FK1000p has been my wax of choice for the wheels off on both cars, so working well.

John Tht.


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi we do a 10/1 wheel cleaner kit non acid on our website £14.99 delivered without DW10 discount 2.5l wheel cleaner , elite bottle with ratio markings and hog hair brush. Thanks [email protected] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

